# To Fido and NEWBIE4NOW



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fido and NEWBIE4NOW,

I am writing this to you guys now as your first and only public warning. I usually handle these things in private but this time I have decided to keep it public to also inform the members of this process. While you havnt aggregiously broken any rules, your constant bickering and deluded rivalry is a destabalizing and completely annoying influence on this forum. In addition, both of your actions are definatly a sign of "brinking". "Brinking" being purposefully pushing to the rules to the very max without actually breaking them.

This latest "topic-spamming" incident was completely unwarranted on both sides.

Fido, your spamming and constant complaining and bickering in every thread needs to stop NOW. Keep your postings to a minimum and only to valuable contributions to this forum. Your image on this forum is what YOU caused it to be so take steps now to CORRECT that image, instead of continuing to hurt it. If I come on again and see even 10 topics made by you on the first page, you're gone.

NEWBIE - Your constant Fido flaming and bickering in EVERY thread needs to STOP now. Remove the flames from your signature within the next 24 hours, and cease your constant bashing of our members in all threads (Fido included). Your actions have made you just as bad, if not a worse influence on this forum than your "nemesis". If I see ONE more negative post relating to Fido or disrespecting ANY of our members, you're gone.

As I said, this is the last chance for both of you. If something does not change I will immediatly institute every concievable ban on your membership and revel in a less conflicted and drama filled community.

Mike


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please feel free to post and share your thoughts or concerns on the subject.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I think its good to put this out there for everyone to see ...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

good call xenon


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

my thoughts:


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Excellent post Mike! No more silly posts and threads


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

its about time. Im just curious to see if they can actually do it.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Amen!

Jeffrey


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

execellent mike!!








Lets keep it real!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> its about time. Im just curious to see if they can actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about NEWBIE but I bet Fido will straighten up. I mean what is he going to do with his time if he's banned from the forum ? NEWBIE has way less posts than Fido so I bet it wouldn't be as big of a deal to him


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

couple new avatars for you guys


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

here's hopin


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Just wanted you to see our church sign for the week...

View attachment 51957


I'll go back to my corner now...









Jeffrey


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Just wanted you to see our church sign for the week...
> 
> View attachment 51957
> 
> ...


LMAO....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i had the flu well still gettin over it, what i miss for it to get to this level? damn yall mustve did something to piss mikey off


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Just wanted you to see our church sign for the week...
> 
> View attachment 51957
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

good way to put it. It needs to be brought to an end.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm still new to the forum but I tend not to read Filo's or newbabies post.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I'm still new to the forum but I tend not to read Filo's or newbabies post.
> [snapback]922933[/snapback]​


yeah i dont eather but its annoying when u see 10+ on the first page and all they do is waste space.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Drew said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit, I was so going to post that.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

O.K. Jewlez....how about this?

View attachment 51964











I love these sign generators!

Jeffrey


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> O.K. Jewlez....how about this?
> 
> View attachment 51964
> 
> ...


omg, thats classic. HAHHAHAHAH


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Finally some peace


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

peace


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man I love these sign generators... I'll never be bored at work again


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You know what's funny is that neather Filo or newbabie are replying to this post. O will I guess this post really got Filo & Newbabie. Good job Mike


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hopefully this should settle things :nod:


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> [snapback]923142[/snapback]​


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Good work Xenon!!









...but it's weird, no reply from either Filo or Newbie4now.....yet


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Trevor said:


> Good work Xenon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was only posted three and a half hours ago. Maybe, just possibly, they haven't seen it yet...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Make a new forum, "The Postwhores' Pasture" let them post and flame each other, everybody else can look in and get a laugh then ignore them.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

OK, I wasn't sure if they'd seen it yet...I haven't been on all day yet until now


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bawb2u said:


> Make a new forum, "The Postwhores' Pasture" let them post and flame each other, everybody else can look in and get a laugh then ignore them.
> [snapback]923188[/snapback]​


how about "Kiddie Corral."


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow this is awesome, we will get some peace and quiet


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

This should be made into a movie. I can see it now. Xenon the barbarian, slayer of post whores.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LoL thats great!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

shame it had to come to that... o well I won't lose any sleep over it :rasp:


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > Good work Xenon!!
> ...


don't kid yourself, of course fido has seen it, he's a loser with nothing else to do EVER...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























i wonder how long till FILO get s banned?

and how long newbie can hold his insulsts to himself?

iether way would be nice to see FILO get BANNED

i dont really mind Newbie scince he does a good job at making fun at FILO


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Finally this was posted







`


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, i might be able to actually find valuable information quickly on this site now. sweet!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't know who they are, and never read anything they posted so I guess I am a lucky one.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor said:
> ...


Actually, he hasn't seen it. He's been at work since 7:30 this morning, so like 2 hours before it was even posted.







And when he gets home, we're gunna work on his truck some more. Yea ... but I'm tired of newbie4now bashing chris every thread he replies in ... so i'm glad something was finally said.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Lol....oh man....this is awesome.

The ownage makes me laugh.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Yea ... but I'm tired of newbie4now bashing chris every thread he replies in ... so i'm glad something was finally said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly am not trying to start something, I am just curious...I can understand you being glad about newbie being told to stop, but what do you feel about Filo's behavior?

Again, just curious. Aren't you related to him or something like that? Not sure if I have that correct, but I thought that was what it was.

Jeffrey


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Yea ... but I'm tired of newbie4now bashing chris every thread he replies in ... so i'm glad something was finally said.
> ...


Not related, however, he's my SO. and about his behavior, I can see why it's getting on other's nerves, but I had seen the many topics being made all in good fun. That was his only problem, making a large amount of posts/topics. He's never gone out of his own way to bash/flame another member in a random thread.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Great thread Mike, i understand.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


No, I havent seen him do that either. But he's topic whoring and post whoring all at the same time. You cant look in the lounge without seeing about 300 of filo's posts on the first page, and that is probably being conservative.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.

How do you justify this type of public humiliation? You state in your initial thread Michael that you "don't normally do this in public"; but why now? If you couldn't resolve an issue with a member in private; ban 'em. If you have a problem with conformity that is unsolvable; ban 'em. Why do we need this pathetic excuse for a public stoning if you can't settle your differences in a fair and respectful manner for both members in question?

Heck, I just recently received a message from the other admin (forget his name... the guy with Kramer in his sig) bitching at me for flaming a retard that stated that steroids were "safe". Are you going to make this a public issue and *attempt* to humiliate me in public eventually too?

I don't see the point of all of this.

Everyones favorite PFury member,

Pac


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I guess we all get a message from someone telling us not to do something.. Nothing new, least for me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> 
> How do you justify this type of public humiliation? You state in your initial thread Michael that you "don't normally do this in public"; but why now? If you couldn't resolve an issue with a member in private; ban 'em. If you have a problem with conformity that is unsolvable; ban 'em. Why do we need this pathetic excuse for a public stoning if you can't settle your differences in a fair and respectful manner for both members in question?
> 
> ...


he wanted to poon both of them. and show everyone that they both got pooned (pwned) by his post :nod:

edit: he probibly also wanted everyone to know that he is dealing with them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.......

strangely quiet.......

........


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> 
> How do you justify this type of public humiliation? You state in your initial thread Michael that you "don't normally do this in public"; but why now? If you couldn't resolve an issue with a member in private; ban 'em. If you have a problem with conformity that is unsolvable; ban 'em. Why do we need this pathetic excuse for a public stoning if you can't settle your differences in a fair and respectful manner for both members in question?
> 
> ...


seriously...ur my new favorite member


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> ...


hahahaha. mine too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> 
> How do you justify this type of public humiliation? You state in your initial thread Michael that you "don't normally do this in public"; but why now? If you couldn't resolve an issue with a member in private; ban 'em. If you have a problem with conformity that is unsolvable; ban 'em. Why do we need this pathetic excuse for a public stoning if you can't settle your differences in a fair and respectful manner for both members in question?
> 
> ...


id think he did it in public cause if he did it privately no body would have known and still

would have been callin both out, by doin this in public maybe people would leave em alone

and theyd cool out rather then feelin like they have to reply to some jerk callin em out

know what im sayin


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> 
> How do you justify this type of public humiliation? You state in your initial thread Michael that you "don't normally do this in public"; but why now? If you couldn't resolve an issue with a member in private; ban 'em. If you have a problem with conformity that is unsolvable; ban 'em. Why do we need this pathetic excuse for a public stoning if you can't settle your differences in a fair and respectful manner for both members in question?
> 
> ...


Two things, first of all, because everyone in here is likely involved in being annoyed by the two of them, and everyone here is interested in seeing some kind of outcome. Your issue involved just yourself and one other person, if Mike did this in private everyone would be saying "why the f*ck doesn't Mike ever do anything about those two" so it's important for him to show that he is addressing this issue, both for the benefit of everyone wanting to see a resolution, and for the benefit of people who might think this sort of crap is tolerated.

Secondly, it's Mike's forum, he doesn't have to justify anything. If he felt the need he could have changed Fido's signature to a photoshopped picture of him smacking his dick across Fido's face, and there's nobody to tell him he "can't" do that or that he "needs a reason to". It's his site, while you might argue that he ultimately does have to answer to the people who post here, if he so choses to run the site into the ground by being an asshole to everyone and driving them away, it's still his right to do so.

I feel like a tool for taking the "defend the staff" stance, but in this case I really do think it was the right thing, and I would have done the same thing, but have used the word "m**********r" a couple times for emphasis, m**********r


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> ...


good post elTwicho. you m**********r you


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Two things, first of all, because everyone in here is likely involved in being annoyed by the two of them, and everyone here is interested in seeing some kind of outcome. Your issue involved just yourself and one other person, if Mike did this in private everyone would be saying "why the f*ck doesn't Mike ever do anything about those two" so it's important for him to show that he is addressing this issue, both for the benefit of everyone wanting to see a resolution, and for the benefit of people who might think this sort of crap is tolerated.
> 
> Secondly, it's Mike's forum, he doesn't have to justify anything. If he felt the need he could have changed Fido's signature to a photoshopped picture of him smacking his dick across Fido's face, and there's nobody to tell him he "can't" do that or that he "needs a reason to". It's his site, while you might argue that he ultimately does have to answer to the people who post here, if he so choses to run the site into the ground by being an asshole to everyone and driving them away, it's still his right to do so.
> 
> ...


I will only really address your first point seeing as the 2nd is really irrelevant. While it's true that it is his board; if he wants people here, it should be agreed that a certain level of respect and professionalism be maintained by the administration and moderation staff.

On to your more convincing point. While it's true that some sort of disciplinary action has been warranted by both members in question and that a large chunk of the member base that does post here would like to see some sort of repercussion occur, it should go without saying that actions to prevent future outbreaks of rule violations, are going on in the background. This is comparable to parents yelling in front of their children; it's really unecessary and all it does is f*ck up everyone else.

Basically what I'm saying is that if it's understood that if certain things are NOT allowed, (ie forum rules) then the member base will automatically not allow certain behavior and will notify the moderating team upon infringement of said rules. If the member persists; it is a bad reflection on the moderating team. However, if the problem continuously "goes away", it is understood that work IS going on in the background and that members need not fret. Proper moderation would have prevented such a public display of degredation to occur. The only occurence of embarrassment a member should endur is ultimately being banned, and being banned SHOULD be a result of failed communications behind the scenes. Personally, I don't wanna see everyones dirty laundry in the lounge; I have a girlfriend to pick that sh*t up (Yeah, I threw in a gratuitous sexist remark in there for no reason to lighten to the mood and for some comic relief; sue me







)

Regards,

Pac


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as everyone likes to kiss a certain persons ass around here *cough* Mike *cough*, I guess I'll *HAVE* to counter.
> ...


Although I agree that by making this public. Mike is showing to the rest of us on the forum that he is handling the problem. It does set an example but at what cost? If I have a problem, I would rather it be handle in a private matter. Next we might see more post by mod's warming more of us that we may be banned. Although the post whore does make their case public (hance post whoring), the matter should still be handle in a private matter.

Although I must say thank you Mike for putting together this web site. P-Fury in a way does belong to the community who in turns use's said web site. This site would be nothing if it did not have this community, nor would it be nothing without the webmaster. Both need each other in order for this web site to exist (yin & yang).


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> .....I can see why it's getting on other's nerves, but I had seen the many topics being made all in good fun. That was his only problem, making a large amount of posts/topics. He's never gone out of his own way to bash/flame another member in a random thread.
> [snapback]923402[/snapback]​


^^agreed whereas Newbie4Now was just being an ass to various people (including myself) for no reason.. But hey, I will forgive you Newbie4Now -- I understand, I have a younger (14 years old) brother







-- 
ah almost forgot,







Mike --- you da man!


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

newbie4now takes the stage,cough cough ::clearing throat::.grabs the mike asnd speaks.well id like to thank everyone who joined in with me this last 30 days or so we had fun,we laughed,we cryed from laughing hard,hell we even got mods to join in the festivities(sp)xenon im not gona come out here and kiss your butt bro and say good call or you was wrong.its your board,and your gona do whatever you want.i will say this.i came to this board to learn about being a fish hobiyst and if i made a few freinds along the way kool,great,spectacular.:::newbie4now grabs his award::: :::walks off the stage:::lol all seriousness though,i dont mind stopping it was fun now its over,and no hard feelings, but filo you gotta admit I MADE YOU FAMOUS!!!.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.

mike's site, mike's rules. i can't say i haven't butted heads with mike, karen, and some of the other staff. but i can tell you that it takes a lot for him to post something about a disruptive member [he's done it once or twice for me]. anyway, give it a rest. my hard drive broken


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i love all the hits this topic has gotten. excelent


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> newbie4now takes the stage,cough cough ::clearing throat::.grabs the mike asnd speaks.well id like to thank everyone who joined in with me this last 30 days or so we had fun,we laughed,we cryed from laughing hard,hell we even got mods to join in the festivities(sp)xenon im not gona come out here and kiss your butt bro and say good call or you was wrong.its your board,and your gona do whatever you want.i will say this.i came to this board to learn about being a fish hobiyst and if i made a few freinds along the way kool,great,spectacular.:::newbie4now grabs his award::: :::walks off the stage:::lol all seriousness though,i dont mind stopping it was fun now its over,and no hard feelings, but filo you gotta admit I MADE YOU FAMOUS!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No u didnt make him famous....all u have to do is click on ANY thread in the LOUNGE and find FILO posted up about 3-4times in the last hour

and no one said u had to leave the site, u just dont have to say some stupid sh*t about FILO anymore in any of your posts









i myself find some of your posts tawards FILO kinda funny and i probably woulda said but too lazy to post :laugh:

yes MOST of us will never meet anyone from this site (i myself have met a few ) and most of us in this WEBSITE are regular people who live a NORMAL life.....BUT SOME members (u know u who are) are just plain IDIOTS and wanna FeeL HARD ONLINE

just chill out and relax on picking on FILO .....let him be himself and post up as fast as he can so he can have more posts than anyone here....(its his dream to have more posts than EVERYONE on p-fury)

MIKE is about to OPEN a Can of Whup ass......and it takes alot for him to OPEN that CAN.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

never said i was leaving..lol


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

You sure sounded like it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

But but momma said


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fido said:


> Great thread Mike, i understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NEWBIE4NOW said:


> newbie4now takes the stage,cough cough ::clearing throat::.grabs the mike asnd speaks.well id like to thank everyone who joined in with me this last 30 days or so we had fun,we laughed,we cryed from laughing hard,hell we even got mods to join in the festivities(sp)xenon im not gona come out here and kiss your butt bro and say good call or you was wrong.its your board,and your gona do whatever you want.i will say this.i came to this board to learn about being a fish hobiyst and if i made a few freinds along the way kool,great,spectacular.:::newbie4now grabs his award::: :::walks off the stage:::lol all seriousness though,i dont mind stopping it was fun now its over,and no hard feelings, but filo you gotta admit I MADE YOU FAMOUS!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for understanding and making the positive change I know you will in the weeks to come.

Mike


----------

